# help with a browning



## leone (Nov 2, 2012)

hello all 
i got his as gift , im just wondering is it any good? reliable ? 
it looks a bit old , hop you can help me out


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It's a Hi Power.I never followed them but the older ones are a good gun.Others here can help you better,post all the markings and serial number (or at least all but the last 4 numbers) and they can fill you in because there are some that aren't the quality of others.


----------



## leone (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you for the reply 

it has a five number series which are 72049 it has the same serial on the barrel ,markings match .
its a Belgian browning , i think?


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

If you have a question about safty have a good gunsmith give it a good check up. After that go and shoot it and have fun with it. I have a couple of them and they are great shooters.
Have fun and shoot safe.
JT


----------



## leone (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks for the reply jt .i mean no disrespect when i say if i could do that i would not be posting in a gun forum 
i was just looking for some input on the gun , thanks for posting


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I would say that is Quite old since they were made since 1935 and your SN is only 5 digits.If nobody else here knows these things,try a forum devoted to the Hi Power or P-35.As I said I never followed them but there are quite a few people who love them,some could probably tell you when it was made and alot more.It may be worth a good little penny too depending on it's shape,don't change anything or try to refinish it,just keep it oiled up good until you find out exactly what it is.It's a shame when valueable pieces of history are ruined.I also wouldn't shoot it without being checked out,you have no idea if it's been messed with or has a problem.

If you go elsewhere for info,I'd like to hear the outcome.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Well according to the Browning website that lists commercial guns.

Browning Date Your Firearm - Hi-Power Pistol

Your gun was made sometime between 1954-1957 by serial number only. Browning Hi Powers were introduced into the US in 1954. I cannot see the slide markings completely but it appears to be an original Hi Power. If you can post a pic of what is on the slide or send me a message with what it says I may be able to tell you more.

Your has aftermarket grips and a ring hammer. These guns also have a magazine disconnect safety which means the gun will not fire with the magazine removed. With and unloaded weapon simply remove the magazine and attempt to pull the trigger. Unless the disconnect has been removed the weapons will not function. Removing the disconnect safety does help improve the trigger pull and was a common modification.

Your pistol does have some interesting proof marks on the barrel that with some research may tell you more. I am interested due to the "groove" in the forward part of the slide. It is possible that you have an older military pistol possibly Canadian. On the left side, lower part of the frame is there a lanyard ring? It would look like a sling swivel stud where a ring would go to attach to a lanyard that the soldier would then attach to his kit to prevent loss of the pistol.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CallMaker (Dec 4, 2012)

It's a Browning Hi Power (P-35). They don't come any better. Hold onto it, you have a good one.

Ed


----------



## Huckleberry44 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a Browning Hi-Power in .40S&W and it's an absolute joy to shoot. Great guns. Interesting history, especially as it relates to John Browning's 1911. I'd keep it for sure.


----------



## coastie (May 19, 2012)

Gosh guy,
Have you a piece of history.

I'm tempted to denounce it and tell you I'll take it of your hands for a lowball price.
Of course I'd either be joking or a low life trying to cheat you.

Check all markings, check historical sources and find about more of it.

And the safety is minute and often hard to manipulate.
Drop in replacements are out there.
Cylinder & Slide have many parts for the Brownings.

Good luck with your great piece, Paul


----------

